# Request true value of overseas purchase :)



## KZOR (23/11/17)

I ordered some items from @3FVape and payed for DHL delivery. Tracked the package and got excited when i saw it landed in Cape Town four days later on the 11th of November.
BUT ...... i still have nor received it ....... 11 days later. 
Apparently my parcel was detained by customs. 
I have contacted DHL Cape Town a week ago and supplied them with my Paypal POP as well as the receipt from @3FVape. This they passed on to customs.
When i contacted DHL Cape Town today for the fourth time i was informed that customs decided that i had to pay a fine, for "dishonesty", of R2300 to be able to get my package. The content is worth around R1400 so there is no way that it is an option for me.
The fine was because @3FVape decided to put a value of 20 dollars on my package without my consent and now i am being punished for their dishonesty.
Needless to say my package is a write-off and i will have to cut my losses if the seller decides to give me a stiff one.
So to prevent any of you from experiencing the same distasteful situation please request that they submit the true value of the content purchased.
I am so dissapointed with @3FVape that i will never do business with them again unless they resolve this issue.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 5


----------



## Timwis (23/11/17)

It's not just @3FVape in my experience most of the Chinese vendors do this i review products and buy products so receive a lot of product from China, Receiving a $xx kit that's only a $5 atomizer (according to the paperwork) is a common event, if 3FVape won't resolve it get your money back via paypal.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raindance (23/11/17)

KZOR said:


> I ordered some items from @3FVape and payed for DHL delivery. Tracked the package and got excited when i saw it landed in Cape Town four days later on the 11th of November.
> BUT ...... i still have nor received it ....... 11 days later.
> Apparently my parcel was detained by customs.
> I have contacted DHL Cape Town a week ago and supplied them with my Paypal POP as well as the receipt from @3FVape. This they passed on to customs.
> ...


Hi @KZOR, have you tried arguing your case with customs? It does not seem very reasonable that the recipient should pay for the dishonesty of the sender. There must be a way to appeal their finding.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## Timwis (23/11/17)

The declaration of value came from @3FVape so seems strange your customs are fining you.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Crockett (23/11/17)

It happened to me too. If you want to get your parcel out, you have to pay the fine. You then have 30 days to appeal the decision. The problem is you have to get proof from either the vendor or the courier company that they were the ones who made the screw up, which doesn't seem too likely. That's why I ended up paying almost double for a Signature Tips SQ squonker. I spent weeks chasing up incompetent Fedex, sent countless emails to Signature Tips who were absolutely useless, and ended up having to pay in the end. It's maybe why I just can't love that mod,,,,too many bad memories.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Genosmate (23/11/17)

KZOR said:


> I ordered some items from @3FVape and payed for DHL delivery. Tracked the package and got excited when i saw it landed in Cape Town four days later on the 11th of November.
> BUT ...... i still have nor received it ....... 11 days later.
> Apparently my parcel was detained by customs.
> I have contacted DHL Cape Town a week ago and supplied them with my Paypal POP as well as the receipt from @3FVape. This they passed on to customs.
> ...


I agree 100% in that I won't ever do business with them again.
I had an almost identical situation in that I supplied the 3f invoice and my PayPal pop to customs and told them that the 3f invoice was incorrect as it was too low.
They charged me on the value of the PayPal pop which was fair enough.
How can you possibly be fined for being dishonest ffs

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KZOR (23/11/17)

Genosmate said:


> They charged me on the value of the PayPal pop which was fair enough.


I am always prepared to pay the import tax and have cash put aside for whenever i have to.
I told them that i was more than willing to do that but "no go" from their side.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TheV (23/11/17)

KZOR said:


> I am always prepared to pay the import tax and have cash put aside for whenever i have to.
> I told them that i was more than willing to do that but "no go" from their side.


Have you escalated the matter with DHL? Surely somebody there must be sensible about the matter.
You pay the right amount and they take up any fines they want to with the person that declared the value incorrectly.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Timwis (23/11/17)

Genosmate said:


> I agree 100% in that I won't ever do business with them again.
> I had an almost identical situation in that I supplied the 3f invoice and my PayPal pop to customs and told them that the 3f invoice was incorrect as it was too low.
> They charged me on the value of the PayPal pop which was fair enough.
> How can you possibly be fined for being dishonest ffs


I agree if it's import tax should be paid that's fair enough, if it's postage owing due to postage paid was based partly on value of item while feeling aggrieved it's quite standard that to receive the item the outstanding amount needs to be paid but a custom issue over dishonest disclosure of what is in the package is down to the sender so why customs are fining the receiver is very strange.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## boxerulez (23/11/17)

KZOR said:


> I ordered some items from @3FVape and payed for DHL delivery. Tracked the package and got excited when i saw it landed in Cape Town four days later on the 11th of November.
> BUT ...... i still have nor received it ....... 11 days later.
> Apparently my parcel was detained by customs.
> I have contacted DHL Cape Town a week ago and supplied them with my Paypal POP as well as the receipt from @3FVape. This they passed on to customs.
> ...


So what did you order uncle?

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KZOR (23/11/17)

boxerulez said:


> So what did you order uncle?



Authentic Avidartisan Daedalus Pro Clapton Wire DIY Tool Coil Jig - Black, 2 x 18650
Replacement Sleeve for Hadaly Style RDA - Brown, PEI, 22mm Diameter
Authentic 528 Customs Gloss Replacement Top Cap + Sleeve for 24mm Goon RDA - Green, Aluminum, 24mm Diameter
YFTK Replacement Top Cap for Entheo n Style RDA - Translucent, PC
Decorative Vape Ring for 22mm Diameter RDA / RTA / Sub Ohm Tank - Brown + White + Black, PEI + POM + PC (3 PCS)
Entheon Style RDA Rebuildable Dripping Atomizer w/ BF Pin - Black, Stainless Steel, 22mm Diameter
Authentic Iwodevape Dropper Bottle for E-juice Liquid - Black, PET, 60ml

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## boxerulez (23/11/17)

KZOR said:


> Authentic Avidartisan Daedalus Pro Clapton Wire DIY Tool Coil Jig - Black, 2 x 18650
> Replacement Sleeve for Hadaly Style RDA - Brown, PEI, 22mm Diameter
> Authentic 528 Customs Gloss Replacement Top Cap + Sleeve for 24mm Goon RDA - Green, Aluminum, 24mm Diameter
> YFTK Replacement Top Cap for Entheo n Style RDA - Translucent, PC
> ...


Wow thats quite a cart. Whats 3f got to say about all this? 

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KZOR (24/11/17)

And this is the reply i got from @3FVape ...... sad but true.

"Dear Louis,

Thanks for your message! We are sorry to hear that. To help our customer avoid tax, we will lower the value as usual. And there is no issue for now. Please be advised we are not responsible for the tax. We've stated clearly on the terms and conditions of shipping.




when DHL contact you for payment proof you should contact us at first.

Any further questions please contact us freely.

Best regards,"

My problem is that buyer should be aware of what is regarded as "Low value".

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (24/11/17)

It's in their terms and conditions.

Guess you were just unlucky that it got held up at customs, next time - read the fine print

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SinnerG (24/11/17)

I noticed this with most of my aliexpress imports and my Fasttech where the value on the outside of the package is nowhere near that of the contents. Those 2 fasttech orders are still nowhere to be seen yet so hopefully they do not go this route.

I also don't really like it when they don't put the receipt in the package. Surely if there's a receipt included then SARS doesn't have reason to believe you're hiding something. I guess from now on it is best to request that the correct values be indicated on the packages.

Does anyone have regulation documentation for customs where it might say a fine will be charged and covers this dishonesty crap?

I would say reject the package and get the cost reverse on card or through paypal. Then again, I don't think paypal cares to help anyone if e-cigs are involved.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SinnerG (24/11/17)

@KZOR: did you speak to customs directly or this all through DHL?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape (24/11/17)

Bummer

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (24/11/17)

KZOR said:


> And this is the reply i got from @3FVape ...... sad but true.
> 
> "Dear Louis,
> 
> ...


But was it import tax you are being charged or a fine liked you first said for dishonest enclosure of what was in the package. If it was a fine for dishonesty get back in touch with @3FVape and ask them why they have outlined the section on Tax and Duty when your not being charged that but are being fined for @3FVape's dishonesty. Point out to them that their terms and conditions do say about being liable for Tax and also say items are disclosed as low value but it does not say you are liable for fines for there dishonest procedures.

Reactions: Like 2 | Useful 1


----------



## KZOR (24/11/17)

SinnerG said:


> this all through DHL


Just DHL.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SinnerG (24/11/17)

KZOR said:


> Just DHL.



Calls SARS direct at CapeMail (021 509 5400, ask for customs). Going middleman sucks and sometimes, who knows, these shipping companies like to add their own crap onto things. When I ordered a keyboard from the USA it came over through Aramex and I calculated what import would be, but then had to pay a few hundred more for some reason. I requested the full invoice or charges and never received it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ash (24/11/17)

So I ordered the Authentic Avidartisan Daedalus Pro Clapton Wire DIY Tool Coil Jig - Black, 2 x 18650 on the 11th of this month and it was only that from 3fvape. I also opted for DHL. I guess I got very lucky as mine came through with no issues but I also did notice that they put in a value of 20$ for that. Should that have been stopped by customs I am very sure I would have paid a penaly for lying too although it was not at my request. that was my first purchase through them and it will be my last as I don't like having issues with customs. I rather pay some duties towards them and get my items than not. I did also notice though that DHL are useless. Their parcels seems to get stopped more often than fedex and communication with them is as bad as our local post office. I always prefer fedex. I would fight with DHL and get them to sort it out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SinnerG (24/11/17)

Ain't we go no tax lawyers round these here parts?

I'm reading some of the legal stuff and it's just section this, section that...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (26/11/17)

Timwis said:


> But was it import tax you are being charged or a fine liked you first said for dishonest enclosure of what was in the package. If it was a fine for dishonesty get back in touch with @3FVape and ask them why they have outlined the section on Tax and Duty when your not being charged that but are being fined for @3FVape's dishonesty. Point out to them that their terms and conditions do say about being liable for Tax and also say items are disclosed as low value but it does not say you are liable for fines for there dishonest procedures.


Unfortunately I don't think you would get anywhere,just a few "so sorry,so sorry"

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (26/11/17)

KZOR said:


> I ordered some items from @3FVape and payed for DHL delivery. Tracked the package and got excited when i saw it landed in Cape Town four days later on the 11th of November.
> BUT ...... i still have nor received it ....... 11 days later.
> Apparently my parcel was detained by customs.
> I have contacted DHL Cape Town a week ago and supplied them with my Paypal POP as well as the receipt from @3FVape. This they passed on to customs.
> ...



Use Fedex next time. Trust me.


----------



## CMMACKEM (26/11/17)

SinnerG said:


> Ain't we go no tax lawyers round these here parts?
> 
> I'm reading some of the legal stuff and it's just section this, section that...



Is that not a criminal offence?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Crockett (26/11/17)

CMMACKEM said:


> Use Fedex next time. Trust me.


Fedex are the ones who made my life a nightmare when I had the same scenario.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (26/11/17)

Crockett said:


> Fedex are the ones who made my life a nightmare when I had the same scenario.



I have never had an issue with them personally and I have used them around 8 times in similar circumstances.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SinnerG (26/11/17)

CMMACKEM said:


> Is that not a criminal offence?


Eh?

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (28/11/17)

SinnerG said:


> Eh?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


To supply customs with false documentation?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SinnerG (28/11/17)

I'm sure it is, but I didn't hint at anything like that. What I was after was whether customs have a right to do this. Surely they can't hold one responsible for someone else putting a figure on the parcel. From what I've read they take a pay now, argue later approach as they know they won't win when one appeals the fine as they'd have to prove that they explicitly informed the sender to drop the declared value on the parcel. So take the money first in the hopes that it is too much of a pain fit the receiver to appeal.

Then again, that fine print on GB terms and conditions could well be that agreement.

I'd reject the parcel and they'd have to return it to sender. The fine is to release the goods, so don't pay as they have to keep it and return it. Better than coughing up twice as much as it's worth.

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## boxerulez (28/11/17)

CMMACKEM said:


> I have never had an issue with them personally and I have used them around 8 times in similar circumstances.


 Myself over 10 dhl shipments from 3fvape with no issue and about 6 from heaven gifts.

At customs they pull aside parcels over 5kg with a value under 80dorra... if under 5kg and less than 50 dollar no duty, ever. 

When over 80 dollar stated you have duty and clearance fee of about R500

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## KZOR (30/11/17)

Just an quick update.
Still no package.
Phoned DHL again this morning. Was informed that my package will be released after i settle my invoice.
Problem is the invoice is for roughly R2300 but the total value of the package is R2003 with DHL shipping included.
Personally went to DHL offices and Customs earlier to try and find out whether the fine on the "undervalued" package could be wavered.
I offered to pay import duties, a handling fee as well as DHL "admin" fees which totalled R900.
No go. 
I also received an email from @3FVape stating they accept no responsibility but are prepared to give me a 15 dollar voucher for my next purchase. 
They got to be f.ucking kidding me. All this hassle because those bastids decided to add a 20 dollar value on my package. 

So .... bear in mind that this type of scenario will be popping up its head more alot more in future so be careful ordering from vendors like @3FVape .
DHL can also kiss me ass royally just for there lack of communication and high admin fees when i did all the emailing and 80% of the calls.
Lol.......they directly opposite customs at the airport.

Bye bye christmas present.


----------



## KrayFish404 (30/11/17)

KZOR said:


> I ordered some items from @3FVape and payed for DHL delivery. Tracked the package and got excited when i saw it landed in Cape Town four days later on the 11th of November.
> BUT ...... i still have nor received it ....... 11 days later.
> Apparently my parcel was detained by customs.
> I have contacted DHL Cape Town a week ago and supplied them with my Paypal POP as well as the receipt from @3FVape. This they passed on to customs.
> ...


Thanks for the heads-up @KZOR 

We ordered from 3AVape, seems they all push the price down. I've had the exact same thing with GearBest and Fasttech - they all value the package as $20. Spoke to 3AVape, they are putting the proper value on the package, luckily it's a pre-sale so it hasn't shipped yet.


----------



## boxerulez (30/11/17)

KZOR said:


> Just an quick update.
> Still no package.
> Phoned DHL again this morning. Was informed that my package will be released after i settle my invoice.
> Problem is the invoice is for roughly R2300 but the total value of the package is R2003 with DHL shipping included.
> ...


Someone already advised you to reject the parcel so it can be returned to 3f and then they will credit you because they have not POD so they cannot hold you liable. Get a refund from Paypal in any event as they have no proof that you recieved the parcel.


----------



## KZOR (30/11/17)

boxerulez said:


> Someone already advised you to reject the parcel


I asked customs if they were going to send it back and the answer was "NO". The parcel will be heading for a warehouse for unclaimed/unpayed parcels locally and sold off on auctions.
Believe me i have tried everything with this parcel.


----------



## SinnerG (30/11/17)

Provided you put the dispute in within the correct time frame (90 days? Can't remember). And judging by local shipping speeds, that might be missed easily.


----------



## SinnerG (30/11/17)

KZOR said:


> I asked customs if they were going to send it back and the answer was "NO". The parcel will be heading for a warehouse for unclaimed/unpayed parcels locally and sold off on auctions.
> Believe me i have tried everything with this parcel.



Urh... when's the auction?  You can bid a max of R2300.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## TheV (30/11/17)

KZOR said:


> I asked customs if they were going to send it back and the answer was "NO". The parcel will be heading for a warehouse for unclaimed/unpayed parcels locally and sold off on auctions.
> Believe me i have tried everything with this parcel.


Have you tried a PayPal claim?


----------



## boxerulez (30/11/17)

What 


KZOR said:


> I asked customs if they were going to send it back and the answer was "NO". The parcel will be heading for a warehouse for unclaimed/unpayed parcels locally and sold off on auctions.
> Believe me i have tried everything with this parcel.


What did paypal say about your dispute?


----------



## VandaL (30/11/17)

Undervaluing items value to customs is fraud. Unfortunately when you purchase anything from overseas you and the seller enter into an agreement that values declared to customs by them is accurate. Customs give zero 's if the seller did not declare the correct value the responsibility is solely yours to pay many fines.

It's quite hilarious that 3FVape can get away with those T&C's , it's openly saying they have a right to commit fraud on your shipment .

Had a sort of similar situation recently but Aramex Global shopper cocked up and tried to blame me. Basically ordered a Blood Pressure Monitor for my parents, Amazon sent locally to AGS and AGS forwarded to South Africa after I uploaded my Amazon invoices to them, arrived here I get told customs has stopped my parcel and I need to provide proof of payment etc which I gladly did. Few days later Aramex comes back to me saying I committed fraud and therefore customs had fined me R900 to release the parcel. To which I laughed extremely hard, told them to provide me proof of my fraud, to which the dumbass sent me a document with Aramex letterhead basically stating they had declared the item $30 when it was actually $120. Long story short, my parcel took a month to be delivered to me instead of the typical 2-3 days and Aramex who also tried to accuse Amazon of fraud had to pay all penalties. 

EDIT: In your paypal dispute you can describe that the seller had falsely declared the value to customs therefore you are unable to receive your order , paypal should find in your favor because they can't exactly show paypal those hilarious T's and C's

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## KZOR (30/11/17)

TheV said:


> Have you tried a PayPal claim?


Yea .... opened a dispute a week ago. Still waiting to hear from them.


----------



## TheV (30/11/17)

KZOR said:


> Yea .... opened a dispute a week ago. Still waiting to hear from them.


Really hope they get to sort you out here! Maybe no news toys for christmas ... but hopefully a refund for christmas!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SinnerG (30/11/17)

Actually hoping PayPal goes in your favour as this would start sending a message to foreign suppliers that they need to declare the correct values and not partake in mail fraud.

Also shows that you learn something new every day as I was actually unaware that SARS would confiscate these parcels instead of returning to sender. Rotten bastards that they are.


----------

